# Acid V's Alkaline Wheel Cleaners



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok so I have been doing some research into the pros and cons of both of these.

Firstly I will discuss the acid wheel cleaners, we all know the cons of acid wheel cleaners, the pros being they are very good at cleaner the wheel however.

Secondly the alkaline wheel cleaners pros are that are said to be less 'aggressive' and detrimental to the wheel that acid based wheel cleaners, they don't seem too many cons for alkaline wheel cleaners, only thing I could find was when Dodo when doing there research into there mellow yellow wheel cleaner believe high alkaline wheel cleaners are actually just as bad for the wheels as the higher based acid wheel cleaners (think they were having a very indirect shot at bilberry here)

So my question is, which is better for your wheels, I currently used Bilberry diluted 10:1 every couple of weeks-to a month when needed really (use just shampoo when I can get away with it, but bring out the Bilberry to give a bit more bite when I need it), and have noted the PH to be around PH12-14 which is top of the Alkaline scale. However Dodo's 'claim' has made me think twice of using Bilberry, does anyone with more knowledge in this field shine any light on this subject, or was this Dodo's skill full marketing, by having a parting shot at the very successful Bilberry?

Edit: I have added a poll for those to lazy to type!...I would include myself in this, if I came across this thread! :lol:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

I think it's important to point out that there was never any 'parting shots' going on etc. but we were dismayed with the general perception that alkali wheel cleaners were somehow inherently safe because they were non-acidic.

Strong acids and strong alkalis both haver the POTENTIAL to be dangerous to all types of finishes. But it depends on the acid and alkalis in question, and the overall blend, use and dilution. Even strong products can be very safe, of either type.

The common assumption being made by some customers was that 'non-acid' meant the product was in some way pH-neutral or otherwise benign. It could actually be 'highly caustic' or 'not very caustic at all' - but who knows?

All we wanted to point out is that NOT ALL ACID WHEEL CLEANERS ARE BAD (or ruin your wheels etc) and that NOT ALL NON-ACID WHEEL CLEANERS ARE SAFE (some are highly caustic and should be treated with caution).

As ever, people want concrete rules, one product type = good, another product type = bad. The reality is that you should judge each product on its own merits.

Finally, we have no vested interest in acid, alkali or pH-neutral wheel cleaners. We can make what we choose, how we want to make it, when we want to make it (lab time willing). Whilst Mellow Yellow is acidic, the next Mellow Yellow could be alkali. And we are looking at pH neutral technology as well. But we would never rubbish one type vs the other as it all depends...


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I think what also needs to be added is that product instructions and people ACTUALLY FOLLOWING them makes a huge difference.

If a strong acid or alkili wheel cleaner says apply and remove after 60 seconds then you go off and answer the phone only to come back 10 mins later with knackered wheels; then it's not the wheel cleaner that's flawed or to blame it's the person using it!


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Dodo Factory said:


> I think it's important to point out that there was never any 'parting shots' going on etc. but we were dismayed with the general perception that alkali wheel cleaners were somehow inherently safe because they were non-acidic.
> 
> Strong acids and strong alkalis both haver the POTENTIAL to be dangerous to all types of finishes. But it depends on the acid and alkalis in question, and the overall blend, use and dilution. Even strong products can be very safe, of either type.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply, this all just got me thinking as my alloys on my last car did bubble loads and I put this down to the acid getting under, I suppose this could be said the same about Alkaline?

The only reason I bring this up, is because my alloys are under a year old and look brand new, and want to keep it that was and would hate to think I am using something that potentially could damage them in the long run.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

rmorgan84 said:


> I think what also needs to be added is that product instructions and people ACTUALLY FOLLOWING them makes a huge difference.
> 
> If a strong acid or alkili wheel cleaner says apply and remove after 60 seconds then you go off and answer the phone only to come back 10 mins later with knackered wheels; then it's not the wheel cleaner that's flawed or to blame it's the person using it!


That is very true rmorgan, and guess all of us have been guilty of that sometime!


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

lpoolck said:


> Thanks for your reply, this all just got me thinking as my alloys on my last car did bubble loads and I put this down to the acid getting under, I suppose this could be said the same about Alkaline?


My alloys started bubbling a year after getting fully refurbed, and I never used anything other than water and mild shampoo to clean them. So I wouldn't use anecdotal evidence to jump to conclusions on ph and such-like!


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

I've just tried some Dodo Mellow Yellow for the first time.

It has shifted all the brake dust that neat Bilberry and Very Cherry left behind and does not appear to be as harsh as some acid-based cleaners I've tried in the past; whether that's to do with fragrancing and packaging I'm not sure - it's certainly more effective than either of the two alkaline wheel cleaners mentioned above, though.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

ajc347 said:


> I've just tried some Dodo Mellow Yellow for the first time.
> 
> It has shifted all the brake dust that neat Bilberry and Very Cherry left behind and does not appear to be as harsh as some acid-based cleaners I've tried in the past; whether that's to do with fragrancing and packaging I'm not sure - it's certainly more effective than either of the two alkaline wheel cleaners mentioned above, though.


Don't mean to be pedantic but how can you claim something is not as harsh as another product? did you test it in a lab or something? Its just that some members on here are a bit quick to get on the number 8 bandwagon and will soon be going round telling all other members that Mellow Yellow is less harsh then other acid cleaners without any real evicence to back this up.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

gt5500 said:


> Don't mean to be pedantic but how can you claim something is not as harsh as another product? did you test it in a lab or something? Its just that some members on here are a bit quick to get on the number 8 bandwagon and will soon be going round telling all other members that Mellow Yellow is less harsh then other acid cleaners without any real evicence to back this up.


It's purely a subjective opinion as predicated by the use of the word 'appear'.

I totally accept your point, though, about the number 8 bandwagon, so I think it would be sensible to define what I meant by harsh.

I meant it in the way of Mellow Yellow being a very user-friendly product which does not require the use of protective equipment and does not have a strong chemical smell associated with it.

In reflection, maybe the use of the word harsh was somewhat ill-advised. I cannot, though, think of another adjective to use which would easily sum up what I was trying to say. :thumb:


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Bit of a strage poll tbh? acids and alkaline damage to the same degree so dont know how to vote here?

water (neutral) = pH7

acid pH6 = alkaline pH8
acid pH2 = alkaline pH12

in terms of power and damage.

so one doesnt do more or less than the other, its just generally speaking the alkaline cleaners out there are closer to pH7 than the acid ones are.


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

It's all down to personal preference at the end of the day.....


----------

